# 2003 F-150 Supercrew



## pjl400 (Oct 9, 2003)

Any suggestions on putting a plow on my truck? I have the FX4 off road package and the towing package on the truck. It has a 5.4l V* triton v8 engine. I am looking at putting a light duty plow on it. GVW is 6750 and the front GAVW is 3600 pounds. I am currently looking at the pathfinder plow with a weight of 600 pounds. any suggestions, please let me know. THanks


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Snoway


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'll second the vote for the Snoway.That pathfinder isn't to bad either at only 600 lbs.

Add a set of Timbrens to help the front end out.


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

if you want a light weight plow, go w/ SnoWay. if you want a good plow, go w/ Pathfinder.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

Snoway makes a good light plow.


----------



## LawnSmith (Aug 9, 2001)

my Father runs 3 trucks w/ SnoWay plows that look like this except they arent 'V' plows. all three polycarbonate plows have cracks in them... he wont purchase any more snoway plows.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is my .02 cents for what its worth.

I own a 2001 supercrew F150 and I decided against putting a plow on it because in my opinion it is just to light duty to plow with. Then I saw in the owners manual in big bold letters not to use the F-150 Supercrew for Snowplowing so that sealed the deal for me right there anyhow. If it's just your own drive probably no big deal but we all know how that works. Next thing you know you will be plowing your friends drive, your kids friends parents driveways, uncle henry's driveway, grampa's drive, etc etc etc.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LawnSmith _
> *my Father runs 3 trucks w/ SnoWay plows that look like this except they arent 'V' plows. all three polycarbonate plows have cracks in them... he wont purchase any more snoway plows. *


They do crack sometimes.I believe Snoway will replace the moldboards.If not,just buy a piece of new Lexan,and go slightly thicker.Or,weld on a piece of sheet steel.

No reason not to buy another just because they cracked.

You can also stitch them back together with wire.Like this......

Repairing a Lexan moldboard


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

"all three polycarbonate plows have cracks in them... he wont purchase any more snoway plows."

You can get a stainless steel instead of the lexan; that's what I did, because I didn't want to deal with having a hole punched in the lexan.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

If your not going to put a snoway on the truck you may want to contact Pathfinder. They are a very small plow company that is based in RI. See if they even build a mount for your truck. But like Gordyo said: Becareful because it is not recommended by Ford to throw a plow on the Super Crews.



Jay


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I have an 03 Supercrew with a 5.4 .Woulnt dare put a plow on it.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*Snow plow*

Pathfinder makes a great snow plow- its their mounts (minute type- is not a minute mount- We have one on a 1999 F350 SD here at work and the mounting system sucks- It has 4 links that attach it and the whole thing shakes --- I have an older Pathfinder with the stationary headgear and its great- VERY durable plow. I have a 1988 Ranger Supercab and they did not recommend a plow on it-- that was 10 years ago or more and I have no problems- I run a 6' Fisher LD with the poly edge. Only problem with a light plow is that they don't cut thru the snow as well as the heavier types. And yes- once you have a plow- you will gain alot of long lost relatives and friends- I started out doing my parents driveway and grandparents- before long- I was doing commercial lots to pay for the fuel and insurance- Fisher has the best plow I think =- but that is just an opinion.Go with a lightweight plow and you should not have any problems- Make sure you add Timbrens to keep the front up and if you travel over the road with the plow- you might want to get Rancho RS9000 5 Way adjustable shocks- you can set the fronts for a little stiffer and run the rears lighter- I do this on my Ranger - (mine are air adjustable on the fly) Works great. Good luck


----------



## pjl400 (Oct 9, 2003)

PARTSMGR...where in RI are you from? I live in West Kingston and currently, Pathfinder has my truck and is installing an 8'plow on it with a weight totaling 620#. Fred from pathfinder stated to me that by adjusting the torsion bars, this will compensate for the extra weight of the plow. i have rancho shocks in the rear of the truck. how much would those front ones you described cost? thanks for your help


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*Plow*

I am in Coventry. Drop me a jingle at work M-F At 401-884-7550 
ask for Brian in parts. Cranking up the front torsion bars will give you an awful ride without the plow. And may affect your alignment. Get some Timbrens instead.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*Plow*

Hit the send button too quickly on last post. Pathfinder makes a great plow but the one here at work is awful (the mounting system that is) This unit moves around too much -it vibrates awful and shakes the whole truck- maybe it is the poly trip edge with the steel blade instead of the whole plow tripping. The plow is plenty beefy. The mounting system is not great- We have bent ours up too many times -- We are only plowing a large gravel and some paved lot. The electric switches on the control panel are awkward to use- our are backwards- so we have to turn the thing around and put it under a leg and between our legs to make it work the way it should. Its not a minute mount thats for sure. Good luck and drop me a jingle if you need more info.


----------



## snoopy11577 (Dec 15, 2004)

*2003 F-150 Supercrew Plow*

I have a 2003 F-150 Supercrew and I have a Snowbear Plow on the front and a Western Salt Spreader on the rear hitch mount. I have had no problems with the truck at all. I also tow around a 29' camper Trailer and a 21' boat and a enclosed motorcycle trailer. If you want to see any pictures let me know, or if there is anything else I can help you with please feel free to contact me.

:yow!:

Chris 
C & J Transport & Recovery
(215) 768-0479
President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia,Pa
Bikers Against Child Abuse
Nextel Direct Connect # 168*136442*2

2003 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2002 F-250 Superduty 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2 Craftsman Push Snow blowers:
1 Ride on Craftsman Snow Blower:
7 Snow Shovels


----------

